# Help deciding on an e-MTB upgrade



## JLammy (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm currently looking for a new e-mtb. I currently ride a CUBE Reaction Hybrid Race 500 2019, and I've been looking for a full suspension upgrade.

I'm currently looking at these two:

- SPECIALIZED Turbo Levo Expert Carbon 2020:
https://www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk/product/16381/2020-turbo-levo-expert-carbon/

- Merida eone-sixty 9000 2020:
https://www.merida-bikes.com/en-gb/bike/715-917/eone-sixty-9000

How do these two compare? And are there any other e-mtbs I should look at within this price-range? Of course, I also don't mind spending less!


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Prior model Pivot Shuttles have been going for nice prices around here.
If the same is true in London, you might give it a look.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

I have the Levo so I should be biased but.... damn that Merida looks great. IMO almost the perfect spec - right down to some proper tires. Basically nothing I would change on that.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Roll your own brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

JLammy said:


> I'm currently looking for a new e-mtb. I currently ride a CUBE Reaction Hybrid Race 500 2019, and I've been looking for a full suspension upgrade.
> 
> I'm currently looking at these two:
> 
> ...


A big difference is battery capacity 700 levo expert vs 504 Wh Merida. Better fork and much better shock on the Merida. If you plan to go on long rides, get the Levo; otherwise the Merida is better. On looks alone, Merida.


----------

